# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Fóruns de Aquariofilia!!!

## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Hoje penso que chegámos ao limite do ridículo! Não sei se têm reparado, mas de facto somos pequenos demais para existirem 2 Fóruns sobre aquariofilia, independentemente de um ser genérico e o outro ser mais especifico, como é o caso do Reeffórum.

Reparem neste exemplo:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?p=9385#post9385

http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/vi...72e585c#191308

Os comentários são exactamente iguais - aliás copias exactas de um de do outro sem ordem certa!

Sem ter consultado, seja quem for, penso que deviamos resolver esta questão de uma forma lógica. Para mim não faz sentido existirem dois fóruns que nem sequer se complementam! Eles apenas se atropelam...

Gostaria que opinassem sobre este assunto, garantindo porém que não falei nem com o Juca, nem com o João Branquinho e restantes administradores do aquariofilia.net.

Um abraço,
Diogo

PS - não sei se este meu post está no local certo! Por favor se acharem conveniente mudem-no.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo

De facto os topicos sao muitas vezes repetidos num e noutro forum, apesar de normalmente seguirem caminhos diferentes. Digo isto porque apesar da participar muito mais no reefforum, nunca deixei de postar no aquariofilia.

Acho que o Reefforum, quer pela sua especificidade, nivel de conteudos, e a qualidade e conhecimentos de muitos dos seus intervenientes, é sem duvida uma referencia e tem sido muito importante para a aquariofilia Marinha.Acho que é algo incontornável.Alem do mais reune já mais de 800 e tal membros, com uma excelente percentagem de utilizadores bastante activos (basta ver o numero de pessoas ligadas por dia), o que lhe conferiu um bom dinamismo para o tamanho do mercado e numero de aquariofilistas marinhos em Portugal.

Acho que apartir de certa altura o Aquariofilia.net, principalmente por  ser um forum generalista e pela migração progressiva de muitos dos seus membros "salgados" para o Reefforum perdeu muito a nivel de conteudos.

Quais são as tuas Sugestões Diogo?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Neste momento gostava apenas de saber as Vossas opiniões!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A minha opinião já é antiga mas também já percebi que é pura ilusão. Devia haver só um e todos os admnistradores, moderadores e outros "ores" de ambos os foruns deviam remar para o mesmo lado.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Este forum é dedicado a água salgada, e deve continuar assim, o forum aquariofilia, de onde já sou membro há bastante tempo e cujo forum continuo a consultar com bastante frequencia é um forum generalista e por isso também tem o seu grande papel a nivel da aquariofilia em Portugal. 
Julgo que este forum foi criado apos algumas situações que surgiram no outro forum com o nosso mestre Julio e não me parece que seja benéfico juntar os 2 forums, cada um tem o seu espaço e a sua filosofia. 
Variadade nunca fez mal a ninguém.

António Paes

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo e restantes companheiros

Começo por vos dizer a todos, que estou na aquariofilia marinha porque sou um louco por aquarios marinhos.

Fui durante algum tempo um assiduo participante no forum aquariofilia como todos sabem, mas, básicamente por discordância de uma rigidez de regras resolvi "instalar" um forum especifico de aquariofilia marinha.

Como todos sabem, não é esta a minha vida, este é sim o meu hobby. O forum tem crescido muito bem (em meu entender) e a oferta que disponibilizamos aos membros é unica no nosso país. Temos um software dos melhores (VBulletim), se não o melhor mesmo em termos de estruturação de forums, temos um software de alojamento de fotos dos melhores a nivel mundial (Photophost), temos servidor próprio (adquirido á menos de 3 mêses) e 400 Gigabytes de espaço.

Um forum, seja este seja qual fôr tem os seus custos de manutenção, cheguei mesmo a falar certo dia ao Diogo na necessidade de os membros terem de pagar uma joia anual de membros de 5 para ajudarem no suporte de toda a estrutura, dai que que haja a necessidade de muitos recorrerem a Sponsers e a outros patrocinios. Essa situação (em minha opinião) coloca o forum, seja ele qual for, numa posição face aos membros de suspeição acerca a emissão de opiniões que por muito honestas que sejam (e acredito que o são) não deixam de levantar interrogações aos membros acerca delas.

Foram sempre estes os meus argumentos que infelismente foram sempre mal interpretados. Não coloco de forma alguma a isenção válida de opiniões dos administradores e moderadores de um forum com estas caractristicas. Alias o Diogo sabe, que desde a primeia hora que eu pessoalmente o convidei a fazer parte da nossa equipa de moderação e se não lhe reconhecesse competência e idoneadade para tal não o teria convidado.

A afirmação de REEFFORUM no panorama da Aquariofilia Marinha é já hoje uma realidade indiscutivel. Desprezar toda a lojistica "gratuita" que posso disponibilizar é algo irracional. Eu tive de adqurir há já uns anos um servidor para alojar a página da minha empresa, tenho de pagar o alojamento dele, ter um dico de 40GB ou de 400GB, em nada prejudica a minha organização. Por isso espaço não é o problema.

Todos reconheçemos o Forum Aquariofiia como pioneiro, mas a dminensão e as novas exigencias dos próprios membros esgota hoje uma solução quer em termos de software quer em termos de hardware sobre a qual o forum cresceu. Podemos observar que muitos membros não postam, apenas querem ver como outros membros fizeram as suas montagens. O utilizador que posta quer colocar de imediato as fotos, não quer ir á procura de um lugar onde as alojar (muitos nem sabem). O utilizador precisa de interactividade e de novas soluções de software que apenas uma empresa especifica com desenvolvimento especifico de software de forums pode oferecer e não um software gratuito que temos de ser nós próprios a desenvolver. Claro que tambem resulta, se tivermos profissionais pagos para o desenvolver, mas que eu saiba tanto nós em REEFFORUM, como a administração do forum Aquariofilia não vivemos do hobby e não temos sequer tempo para isso.

Admito sem problema nenhum a possibilidade de abrir o servidor a um outro administrador de área, inclusive o alojamento de um portal que podesse ter administrações distitintas quer para a Aquariofilia Marinha, quer para a Aquariofilia de Água Doce.

Tal como dizia o Rui, eu gosto é de peixes e esses não me chateiam.

Dentro deste enquadramento e com espirito aberto no sentido do que for melhor para o panorama da aquariofilia, estou aberto a um entendimento saudável.

----------


## João Magano

> Os comentários são exactamente iguais - aliás copias exactas de um de do outro sem ordem certa!


Acho que esta situação merece o reparo feito pelo Diogo !
É normal que se cite, copie, traduza, etc, comentarios de outros sites, mas normalmente esse facto, de um modo mais ou menos explicito, fica expresso, os outros utentes percebem que foi efectuada a referida copia, citação, etc, etc. No exemplo mencionado não foi o caso, ainda que os textos sejam dos proprios acho que deveria haver alguma referencia ao facto de serem copias




> ... de facto somos pequenos demais para existirem 2 Fóruns sobre aquariofilia, independentemente de um ser genérico e o outro ser mais especifico


É possivel que tenhas razão, não sei dizer, e talvez futuramente venha a haver um unico forum (dos de dimensão razoavél), a falar de aquariofilia Marinha. Atendendo a vitalidade e taxa de crescimento demonstradas, até agora, pelo Reefforum, neste momento não antevejo o simples desparecimento do Reefforum, a não ser claro está, por decisão do Julio, que na verdade é quem mantem isto a funcionar.




> ... o alojamento de um portal que podesse ter administrações distintas quer para a Aquariofilia Marinha, quer para a Aquariofilia de Água Doce.


Parece-me uma ideia a explorar ... talvez seja este o caminho.

----------


## Fernando Marques

e porque não lançar uma pequena votação só para "apalpar"   :SbSourire:  as tendências dos utilizadores ?

Eu por mim tenho a opinião bem formada: O Reefforum marca a diferença pela independência, mas para melhor muda-se sempre !   :SbOk:  

Abraços,

Fernando

----------


## Julio Macieira

Fernando

Acho curioso a tua proposta. Faz-me lembrar uma historia que se conta do Sousa Cintra que mandou fazer um questionário a saida do Estadio de Alvalade no final de um jogo para saber se havia muitos Sportinguistas no país  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

É óbvio e notório que o Reeffórum tem e terá um papel muito importante na aquariofilia em Portugal. Por isso mesmo eu estou aqui, caso contrário não estaria e ocuparia o meu tempo apenas no aquariofilia.net e noutros fóruns que frequento.

De facto e porque considero que o Reeffórum tem crescido de uma forma saudável e porque os seus membros têm cada vez maior qualidade (muitos deles também registados no aquariofilia.net, mas com menos participação - o que considero normal), hoje, a partir dos factos apresentados, resolvi lançar a "bomba" para ver como seria a Vossa reacção. Conheço há algum tempo o Juca e acompanhei o aparecimento do Reeffórum, ainda ele era, um membro assíduo do aquariofilia.net e passavamos muitas horas no MSN e Skype a falar dos nossos aquários. Conheço muito bem as razões que o levaram a abrir este espaço e por isso estou à vontade para falar. Sei também que nestes últimos meses o aquariofilia.net tem vindo a mudar um pouco e a abrir um pouco as suas portas à "liberdade de expressão"! Sei que ainda somos um pouco castradores quando impomos muitas regras (por exemplo no espaço Ofertas), mas com mais de 4800 membros sabemos que temos que agir assim.

Pessoalmente (não como Administrador do aquariofilia.net) vejo com bons olhos uma fusão dos dois fóruns (aliás algo que em tempos me foi proposto pelo Juca), mas nunca a extinção quer do Reeffórum, quer do Fórum de Aquariofilia. Cada um tem a sua individualidade e a sua maneira de estar na aquariofilia, quer se goste ou não!

Queria de facto com este post perceber qual era a Vossa ideia sobre o assunto e por isso aguardo por mais opiniões - quem sabe não poderemos arranjar uma boa solução para todos.

Gostaria de frisar que estes pensamentos são apenas meus e não da Administração do Fórum de Aquariofilia, pois para ser honesto ainda nem sequer tive oportunidade de abordar este tema junto da nossa Equipa.

Um abraço a todos,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Logo no início do aparecimento deste nosso fórum foi falado a possibilidade de se criar um "link" em cada um dos fóruns, tipo no Reefforum um com a designação "Aquariofilia doce" e no fórum Aquariofilia um outro "link" com a designação " Aquariofilia marinha".
Não sei até que ponto seria aceite por os administradores dos 2 fóruns.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Afinal ainda há esperança!!!!! É isto que me faz acreditar na espécie humana e me faz pensar que vale a pena andar por cá . E quando as pessoas deixam de falar eu e passam a falar nós , é quando em vez de extinguir se passa a falar em fundir .




> Dentro deste enquadramento e com espirito aberto no sentido do que for melhor para o panorama da aquariofilia, estou aberto a um entendimento saudável. 
> Ontem 22:03


 JUCA   :Pracima:  




> Pessoalmente (não como Administrador do aquariofilia.net) vejo com bons olhos uma fusão dos dois fóruns (aliás algo que em tempos me foi proposto pelo Juca), mas nunca a extinção quer do Reeffórum, quer do Fórum de Aquariofilia. Cada um tem a sua individualidade e a sua maneira de estar na aquariofilia, quer se goste ou não!


 DIOGO   :Pracima:  

O JUCA sabe o quanto eu defendi uma solução destas desde o inicio. 

 :KnTrinquer:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Boas pessoal....

...ainda estou fresquinho das férias (bem merecidas por sinal) e ainda não tive tempo de colocar tudo em dia aqui no fórum... só MPs eram dezenas!!!

Mas não pude deixar de reparar neste post e por isso decidi que seria o primeiro a que iria responder...

Não que tenha nada de "inovador" para adiantar .. mas apenas para exprimir a minha opinião. Tal como já foi mencionado, logo no início da criação do ReeFForuM, se falou na hipótese de uma fusão entre os dois ... principalmente devido ao "receio" de "falta de espaço" no panorama nacional.
Esse foi um dos pontos em que eu nunca acreditei... sempre tive a certeza que os "salgados" merecia o seu espaço próprio e que um projecto com cabeça, tronco e membros teria de certeza espaço para crescer. E assim foi... acho que a evolução do ReeFForuM fala por si.
A hipótese da fusão ficou inicialmente "barrada" à nascença pela diferença de entendimento existente entre as duas equipas de ambos os fóruns (e limito-me a considerar que apenas dois fóruns merecem de facto esse protagonismo: o ReeFForuM e o Aquariofilia). Ou seja, uma plataforma comum em que uns se dedicassem aos salgados e outros aos doces revelou-se impossível na altura... O aquariofilia não queria abdicar da sua parte salgada.. nós não queríamos "sujeitar-mo-nos" às regras impostas no Aquariofilia (não queríamos nicks, não queríamos patrocinadores e não queríamos "censura" sobre marcas ou estabelecimentos). 

Nunca achei que "libertar" as opiniões seria "castrador" de um ambiente saudável e do desenvolvimento do hobby... e tal provou ser verdade.

Considero pessoalmente que um fórum deve ater-se não só nas questões técnicas de montagem e manutenção mas igualmente no "abrir de olhos" da comunidade face ao panorama comercial do país. A "educação do hobby" proporcionada aos membros deve ser mais do que o simples "monta assim" ou "o que isto quer dizer é"... tem forçosamente que passar pelo "aí é mais caro" e pelo "foste enganado".

A plataforma de entendimento entre os dois espaços é *possível e desejável*  no meu entender!

A questão é sempre a mesma... como o fazer?
1-Um fórum comum? Em que as "águas estariam separadas" entre doces e salgadas? Num mandava o Aquariofilia e noutro o ReeFForuM ?
2-Dois fóruns?... nesse caso o Aquariofilia teria que "deixar cair" a água salgada para evitar a sobreposição?
3-E quem ditaria as regras? .. como se faz com os patrocinadores? .. com as referências a lojas e marcas? .. com as vendas dos particulares?

Na certeza de que estou aqui por amor ao hobby serei sempre um dos disponíveis para o entendimento e desenvolvimento nacional... mas nunca a qualquer preço!

Um abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas,

Não tenho a menor duvida que o Reefforum é a nivel nacional o espaço com melhor capacidade de armazenamento, software, administração ,etc...

É por isso mesmo se fala na possibilidade de um forum que tem mais de 5 vezes o numero de membros do Reefforum se alojar ou algo do genero no mesmo espaço. Na minha opinião as potêncialidades daquilo que o Juca tem vindo a desenvolver começam agora a ser compreendidas por parte de muitos de nós.

Mas há um mas. É que muitos dos que navegam neste forum, fazem-no porque nele encontraram uma determinada filosofia de isenção, de não patrocinio, de não lobby que por vezes tende em ser esqueçida e que é aquilo que para mim dá mais créditos ao Reefforum. E que a partir do momento em que no Aquariofilia.net se começou a trabalhar com Patrocinios, muitos foram os que por lá navegavam que deixaram de o fazer por sentirem que existia uma negatividade perante os seus posts (entre eles, eu próprio).

Por isso mesmo existem outras pessoas que navegam em ambos e que por vezes podem encontrar coisas repetidas, mas também encontram muita coisa diferente, pois caso contrário não haveria lógica em circularem em ambos.

Existem outros forums Portugueses na Net, com muito menor dimensão mas que servem perfeitamente os seus propositos, entre eles está o www.forum.didosfarm.com.pt , que apesar de ainda não ter 100 membros tem servido para os meus próprios clientes porem questões directamente a mim.

No entanto eu sou bastante assiduo no Reefforum, e porquê? Porque o nivel técnico que se posta aqui é bastante interessante e faz com que não só tenha algo a ensinar, como muito para apreender.

Escrevo aqui porque não existem cores de equipas, ou mesmo concorrência entre os membros, e quando existe, eu ou outro qualquer membro alertamos logo para isso e a coisa entra nos eixos. Aqui o que existem são vários membros, todos apaixonados pela aquariofilia, em que uns são colegas, mas não concorrentes.

Posso adiantar mais, o Reefforum sem se aperceber tem unido muitos dos lojistas em Portugal no sentido de melhorarem o serviço prestado ao cliente, coisa que no Aquariofilia.net não vi acontecer.

Eu não tenho circulado pelo aquariofilia.net, e por isso não sei como está neste momento, mas mais uma vez digo, que cada um é livre de navegar por onde quiser, e a diversidade não faz mal a ninguém como disse o António Paes, para mim cada forum tem um ambiente diferente, é como um café, em que num há muitos fumadores e noutro não, num falasse alto e no outo baixo.

São ambientes diferentes, e á parte de alguns tópicos mais apimentados ( que para mim também são uteis para esclarecer e ensinar a falar um pouco mais moderadamente), o Reefforum  até tem um ambiente excelente, e é por isso que por aqui ando.

Uma ultima observação é que muitos dos membros nã escrevem em muitos foruns, porque se o nivel técnico é alto, as pessoas têm medo de aí escrever, por isso têm de existir foruns mais generalistas ou mesmos foruns de lojas onde podem e devem colocar as suas duvidas sem medo de parecerem idiotas, pois não o são apenas estão ainda no inicio. Uns complementam os outros e tendem em criar mais possibilidade de desenvolvimento.

Continua Juca que vais no bom caminho, quanto ao apoio ao Aquariofilia.net em termos de alojamento, se tens condições acho que é mais uma forma de desenvolvimento da aquariofilia. Mas que o Reefforum seja sempre o Reefforum.

Saude    :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

sobre este assunto e mesmo sem ser usual pois sou do tipo que gosto mais de ouvir do que falar aqui vai a minha opinião

sou um dos membros mais antigos do forum de aquariofilia(membro numero 16)vi muita coisa e muita coisa mudar,umas coisas para melhor outras para pior

como sou uma pessoa que na vida tem o lema de que tudo que é oferecido
(se não gostas come só as batatinhas) 

nunca dei a minha opinião sobre o que acho que está mal no forum de aquariofilia

tendo passado para agua salgada migrei quase totalmente para este forum onde neste momento me sinto melhor do que no de aquariofilia e  onde acho que a agua salgada está melhor representada

tambem acho que somos um pais pequeno demais para ter 2 foruns e os dois ficam a perder por insistir a continuação

resolução para o problema acho que seria o forum aquariofilia deixar a agua salgada para o reefforum mas com os mesmos principios que o regem

onde não te teria problema nenhum de pagar uma taxa de manutenção
pois este já me poupou muitos 

----------


## George Gouveia

no que me toca , fiz a copia pois as afirmações feitas tanto num como no outro eram no fundo iguais ,por isso não merecia outra resposta .

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Bom, como não moro em Portugal e não tenho muita idéia de como é frequentado a aquariofilia.net, expresso minha opinião:

Acho que toda concorrencia é saudável desde que não haja problemas tanto para o produto final como para seus clientes.
Vejamos aqui no Brasil, temos vários fóruns destinados a aquariofilia marinha, doce e geral.....
Particularmente não entro em alguns fóruns pois não me identifico com eles. 
Graças ao facto de termos muitas opções me identifiquei com a Inforeef, @qua, aquaonline, The reefs.....todos fóruns de alta qualidade e que prestam uma grande contribuição para nosso hobbie......Também não posso deixar de citar a REEFFORUM que me foi feito convite para expressar minhas opiniões e que também fui muito bem acolhido por todos seus membros.
Vendo todos os fóruns citados, posso verificar que existem várias opiniões formadas e que se verificarmos fórum a fórum, podemos tirar duvidas corriqueiras ou não, mais expecificas ou não, mais técnicas ou não, isso não importa, o que importa é que temos meios para difundir e expandir nosso maravilhoso hobbie (marinho ou doce) para todos.

esta é a minha opinião.......

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Vou apenas comentar as afirmações do Mário que pelos vistos não percebeu as minhas intenções!




> Não tenho a menor duvida que o Reefforum é a nivel nacional o espaço com melhor capacidade de armazenamento, software, administração ,etc...


Explica-me só a parte da "administração"!!! Queres comparar a realidade dos dois Fóruns? De facto não sabe so que dizes!




> É por isso mesmo se fala na possibilidade de um forum que tem mais de 5 vezes o numero de membros do Reefforum se alojar ou algo do genero no mesmo espaço. Na minha opinião as potêncialidades daquilo que o Juca tem vindo a desenvolver começam agora a ser compreendidas por parte de muitos de nós.


Desde quando é que esta foi uma possibilidade levantada? Se o Reeffórum hoje existe é porque o aquariofilia deu o mote. Por uma ou outra razão ele foi a razão de existência deste Fórum!




> Mas há um mas. É que muitos dos que navegam neste forum, fazem-no porque nele encontraram uma determinada filosofia de isenção, de não patrocinio, de não lobby que por vezes tende em ser esqueçida e que é aquilo que para mim dá mais créditos ao Reefforum. E que a partir do momento em que no Aquariofilia.net se começou a trabalhar com Patrocinios, muitos foram os que por lá navegavam que deixaram de o fazer por sentirem que existia uma negatividade perante os seus posts (entre eles, eu próprio).


Mais uma vez lanças no ar algumas insinuações! Não existem lobbys e muito menos falta de isenção! Desafio qualquer um a arranjar um argumento contra esta minha afirmação.

Se te sentiste mal no aquariofilia.net foi por tua total responsabilidade pois não me lembro de teres sido mal tratado! Se existia negatividade nos teus posts ou se ainda existe também aí a responsabilidade é tua... Desculpa a minha frontalidade, mas conheces-me o suficiente para saberes que sou muito frontal e normalmente digo o sinto e acho. Talvez não entendas o porquê da "negatividade" associada aos teus posts, mas eu vou explicar-te mesmo correndo o risco de não interpretares correctamente as minhas palavras!

Gostaria de te lembrar que no passado escreveste algumas coisas em revistas que com um pouco de humildade, e quem sabe, hoje que sabes bastante mais de água salgada, não escreverias. Penso que na altura os teus artigos foram muito despropositados, embora saiba que os escreveste com a maior das honestidades. Essa e outras situações foram, caso não saibas muitas vezes comentadas por todos, e a negatividade vem daí! 




> Escrevo aqui porque não existem cores de equipas, ou mesmo concorrência entre os membros, e quando existe, eu ou outro qualquer membro alertamos logo para isso e a coisa entra nos eixos. Aqui o que existem são vários membros, todos apaixonados pela aquariofilia, em que uns são colegas, mas não concorrentes.


Mais uma!!!   :Prabaixo:  




> Posso adiantar mais, o Reefforum sem se aperceber tem unido muitos dos lojistas em Portugal no sentido de melhorarem o serviço prestado ao cliente, coisa que no Aquariofilia.net não vi acontecer.


Talvez não tenhas lá ido o suficiente!!! Não quero entrar em guerras, mas em 2 anos e meio de existência fizémos mais pela aquariofilia em Portugal que qualquer outra entidade.




> Eu não tenho circulado pelo aquariofilia.net, e por isso não sei como está neste momento


Conviso-te a que o faças - até podes falar da Dido´s Farm!!!!  :SbSourire:  




> Uma ultima observação é que muitos dos membros nã escrevem em muitos foruns, porque se o nivel técnico é alto, as pessoas têm medo de aí escrever, por isso têm de existir foruns mais generalistas ou mesmos foruns de lojas onde podem e devem colocar as suas duvidas sem medo de parecerem idiotas, pois não o são apenas estão ainda no inicio. Uns complementam os outros e tendem em criar mais possibilidade de desenvolvimento.


Neste post todo é o único parágrafo que subscrevo!

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## George Gouveia

> Boas,
> 
> 
> Uma ultima observação é que muitos dos membros nã escrevem em muitos foruns, porque se o nivel técnico é alto, as pessoas têm medo de aí escrever,


sem querer voltar á discussão em denuncias ,como pode-se escrever se as pessoas não são capazes de conversar sem logo falar em insinuações onde naõ há ? e tu foste um deles .só porque acham que ataca os seus interesses ou sabes-se lá o que .
se a pessoa diz que é gordo vem o da loja ... porque é gordo diz que se fala dele,se é magro o da loja ... diz que se fala dele porque é magro .e depois têm a atitude mediocre e infantil de querer atacar ou a loja ou produtos etc . dessa pessoa sempre que ela falar ?





> por isso têm de existir foruns mais generalistas ou mesmos foruns de lojas onde podem e devem colocar as suas duvidas sem medo de parecerem idiotas, pois não o são apenas estão ainda no inicio. Uns complementam os outros e tendem em criar mais possibilidade de desenvolvimento.


concordo contigo mas como se pode responder a uma loja sem haver logo os atritos como em denuncia e que continuam a fazer ?

no tema de denuncia que era um tema não só muito importante mas necessário para todos ,só para certas pessoas é que se pode ter .Neste tema devia-se não só falar sobre os preços de loja mas também da moral atrás das compras via internet ,estará certo certas atitudes -- serão egoistas ou não ? --atitudes de lojistas e clientes ,qual as melhores atitudes para este hobby ,para os cliente ,para lojas e comercio ,se está ou não fazer o melhor ,fazer essas compras de grupo etc. muita coisa que deveria ser discutido aqui mas achas que eu vou falar disso agora ? para que ?para dizer que estou no fim,ou que não quero é que fulano ou sicrano ganhe dinheiro !   
e essa discussão devia ser franca e aberta e não para atacar alguem .
a não ser que tu queiras propôr como o outro forum queria. palavra sim palavra não era ......  porque podia eu ter interesses nisso ou porque eu vendia ou etc .
Li há muitos anos um artigo na revista FAMA a respeito de lojas e compras e informação ,achas que eu vou repetir ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos
Compreendo e respeito perfeitamente os argumentos dos vários membros que já comentaram este tópico. É essa a nossa razão de existir e essa essa a razão positiva porque queremos "intreferir" no mercado, reconhecendo-nos este ou não legitimidade para tal.

Relembro que este tópico lançado pelo Diogo, tem apenas um caracter de recolha de opinião ou sondagem e deveriamos concentrar as nossas opiniões apenas neste facto. 

Todas as opiniões "positivas" a meu ver são válidas, mas gostava de não ver desviado o assunto a discussão neste tópico.

Reconheço que o assunto possa ser polémico, mas só com muita frieza e racionalidade se poderão encontar consensos sem ferir susceptibilidades parte a parte.

Recordo apenas que o tópico foi lançado pelo Diogo e como "Dono" do tópico ele tem a possibilidade de "Encerrar" o tópico assim que o entender. Não se trata de uma excepção, já que todo o membro pode "Fechar" um tópico, desde que seja ele o membro que o Iniciou.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

De facto neste meio é um pouco complicado conseguirem-se opiniões sem existirem 2 ou 3 pessoas que logo vêm levantar suspeições e atritos! Infelizmente não sei estar calado e respondi - se calhar mais valia estar calado do que levantar velhas questões - muitas delas ultrapassadas!

Vamos o que isto dá...

Devo acrescentar que da parte da Administração e Moderação do aquariofilia.net a ideia não foi muito bem aceite e à partida não me parece que possa ser implementada - não quero por esta razão deixar de dar as minhas opiniões, como sempre fiz e vou continuar a fazer, seja aqui ou noutro local qualquer.

Obrigado e um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Boa tarde a todos

Este topico com este tipo de argumentos começa a parecer o topico da "Denuncia".

Acho que para o bem de todos nós, este tipo de comportamento deveria ser eliminado logo à partida por todos nós, um grita, outro berra... e no fim de todos os posts... "Um Abraço"...assim não dá, se este tipo de comportamento sem qualquer tipo de respeito pelo proximo continuar, o nivel do forum irá descer.

Caso não se lembrem, é possivel expor todas as nossas ideias sem atacar pessoalmente as pessoas envolvidas.

Lembram-se com era dantes? Havia respeito e cordalidade, é isso o que temos de mais valor, pessoalmente gostaria de manter as coisas desta forma.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Caso não se lembrem, é possivel expor todas as nossas ideias sem atacar pessoalmente as pessoas envolvidas.


Concordo e era essa a minha intenção com a abertura deste tópico - infelizmente há sempre alguém que gosta de incendiar as coisas. 




> Lembram-se com era dantes? Havia respeito e cordalidade, é isso o que temos de mais valor, pessoalmente gostaria de manter as coisas desta forma.


Pois aqui, apenas se nota o factor crescimento e é algo inevitável...!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Bem Voltando ao assunto e sem querer entrar em grandes polemicas, para quem nao se lembra cheguei a ser suspenso no Aquariofilia, o que na altura não me agradou   :Icon Cry:  . Nao gostei das regras e da postura Ditatorial a roçar a má educaçao de um  dos moderadores, e apartir dai a minha participaçao habitual e continua ficou-se por ai.Diga-se tambem que nao foi 100% correcto com essa pessoa, em abono da verdade  :Smile: 

Quando o Reefforum surgiu, foi expresso no aquariofilia por algumas pessoas  que menosprezaram um pouco o reefforum no seu inicio, troçando dos seus administradores. Isto é um facto incontornavel e toda a gente que frequentava o aquariofilia na altura deu-se conta disso, e ainda mais em algumas conversas pessoais.Dai Diogo, nunca acreditaria numa possivel vontade de existir uma junçao por parte de algumas pessoas no Aquariofilia.E pelo que disseste, essas mesmas pessoas continuam fechadas no seu mundo e  sem demonstrarem sequer abertura para se discutir seja o que for.. Para mim e sinceramente, ainda bem, Nao concordo com o modelo do aquariofilia em muitos pontos e o excesso de regras está lentamente a matar o forum.


O que importa destacar daqui, é que o Reefforum ganhou o seu espaço, e a nivel dos Salgados é uma referencia, e para mim é um espaço que atingiu um patamar que o Aquariofilia nao alcançou a nivel dos salgados. è a minha opiniao so espero que a respeitem.Quero que assim se mantenha e se for essa a vontade do Julio. Nao percebo em que ponto o REEFForum poderia beneficiar de alguma maneira com uma possivel Junçao.

De Destacar que o Aquariofilia fez muito pela Aquariofilia, mas nao nos podemos esquecer que é, foi e sempre será um forum generalista, o que á partida impoe grandes restrinçoes a todos os niveis.Existindo uma alternativa forte,a migraçao foi massiva. A grande abertura do forum aos seus utilizadores e sem a porcaria  do lema "senao queres come batatinhas" ou lá como era a frase ( e que me irrita profundamente LOL ), dando uma importancia e preocupaçao sempre crescente  aos seus membros e suas vontades e preocupaçoes.Acho que ai está a chave do sucesso. O Software, nivel de discussoes e membros e iniciativas do forum sao outros aliciantes.
Nunca esquecer o Julio e o Ricardo que lutaram por construir um Forum sem apoios, e quando praticamente ninguem acreditava nas suas capacidades e no projecto. Eu acreditei e ainda bem e orgulho-me de ter sido um dos primeiros membros  :Wink: 

Voltando ao problema, Na minha opiniao a unica hipotese seria fechar a parte dos salgados no Aquariofilia.net, porque sinceramente, e nos ultimos tempos, é raro ver discussoes Tecnicas ou topicos de especial interesse, tendo apenas meia duzia de membros a colocarem opinioes com um nivel acima da media, e que nos ensine realmente algo. Mesmos esses sao todos, sem excepçao, frequentadores e "postadores" frequentes no Reefforum e ainda bem  :Smile: 
Só tenho pena de nao ver mais por cá pessoas como o Alexandre (que em muito poderia Contribuir) , o Marco Madeira  ou o Joao Cotter.
Qualquer um dos 3 era um excelente acrescento ao forum e fazem por cá falta  :Smile:  Qualidade nunca é demais.

----------


## George Gouveia

> Olá Juca,
> 
> De facto neste meio é um pouco complicado conseguirem-se opiniões sem existirem 2 ou 3 pessoas que logo vêm levantar suspeições e atritos!


Diogo ,

se esses atritos de que te referes é comigo estás muito enganado .

eu respondi foi ao que Sustelo afirmou ,não quero atritos nem nada . como Homens a pessoa deve poder dizer -- dentro da educação -- tudo para trocar ideias .
mas se acham que venho para isso não há problema pois posso muito bem deixar de dar qualquer opinião ou comentários .Não venho para aqui vender os meus produtos ,nem para promover a minha " loja " ou para fazer figura de " sabe tudo " .
sempre achei e continuo a achar que os foruns devem ser para trocar ideias e não para " mostrar " que se sabe alguma coisa .Independente de quanto uma pessoa pode saber temos sempre que aprender dos outros .pelo seu saber ,experiência e pontos de vista mesmo dos mais " ignorantes ". e só porque para mim não é duma maneira não quer dizer que está errado .

Acho que pelas minhas intervenções se pode ver isso .nunca critiquei nenhum
produto e se falar de algum é meramente informativo .e mesmo nesses tive o cuidado com o que dizia .

----------


## Julio Macieira

George

Os seu comentários são muito bem vindos a REEFFORUM. Como administrador do forum congratulo-me de o ter como membro participante.

A minha chamada de atenção no post em cima gostava que fosse entendendido como um comentário de moderação, não em especial a si dirigido mas sim a todos os que de alguma forma se desviaram da essencia deste tópico.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boas,

É o meu desejo profundo que apenas houvesse um espaço de discussão, em que estivessemos todos concentrados e a remar para o mesmo lado da maré. Mas é inevitavel a criação de novos fóruns. 

Eu também fui dos que não recebi bem a ideia na equipa de moderação do aquariofilia.net apenas pelo seguinte facto: 
-Se fechassemos a área dos salgados, um dia mais tarde acabaríamos por fazer o mesmo com a parte das plantas e dos cíclideos (Porque também já há forúns específicos para estes casos e com conteúdos bastante técnicos), e com isto era o fim do aquariofilia.net.
-Juntar a base de dados do reefforum ao aquariofilia e fechar este fórum também acho impossível porque vocês já conquistaram um espaço enorme dentro do panorama nacional.

Se alguém tiver uma solução melhor era muito bom porque somos pequenos demais para andarmos divididos. De certeza que há muita informação que se perde porque no aquariofilia participa o X, o Y e o Z e aqui o A, o B e o C e se por vezes se confrontassem as opiniões evoluíamos todos muito mais.


Abraço,

Off-topic 



> Nao concordo com o modelo do aquariofilia em muitos pontos e o excesso de regras está lentamente a matar o forum.


Não te estás a referir por acaso à secção de ofertas? É que no resto das regras até são parecidas com as daqui.
Pelo que já li...a tua opinião é favoravel a essas regras no tópico: "Membros colectados"



> Boas Julio
> Concordo contigo, há pessoas que só usam o forum para esse fim e nada mais, basta ver os posts de algumas pessoas por aqui.. 
> Acho que este tipo de pessoas tem muito pouco interesse para o forum, já que a sua participaçao se resume a posts em proveito proprio


Foi precisamente no sentido de diminuir estas situações e de forma a lidar com as reclamações que tinhamos de "esquemas" e "vigarices" que aumentamos a quantidade das regras.

Espero que não fiques melindrado com o meu post. A minha intenção não é levantar poeira... pus isto por uma questão de coerência.
/End Off-Topic

Vamos deixar para trás essas afirmações das "batatinhas" e afins .... e promover a frase do Rui: "Gosto é de peixes. Os peixes nunca me chateiam."

Não chateiam a ti...nem a ninguém   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Ricardo nao percebo em que medidas as regras da secçao de ofertas do aquariofilia tem a ver para o caso.

Se fores ver o aquariofilia vive muito da secção de vendas ( A maioria dos posts diarios veem de la, e muitos e muitos e muitos utilizadores so postam nessa secçao), e é exactamente isso que nao quero para o reefforum como referiste com o meu quote, nao concordo que existam users que apenas utilizam o forum para vender coisas.

No reefforum a percentagem de posts na parte de vendas é muito diminuta em relação aos posts de conteudo. São 2 caminhos muito diferentes, e assim pretendo que continue. O comércio seja de produtos novos ou usados nunca deve dominar os conteudos.

As regras que falei do aquariofilia nao tem a ver com a secçao de ofertas, mas com outros acontecimentos que se foram sucedendo.
De qualquer maneira estarmos a discutir regras especificas de um outro forum é para ser lá e não aqui.

----------


## Fernando Marques

Caros,

Foi dada mais uma prova do crescimento saudável deste fórum.... Foi levantada uma questão polémica e desde logo foi discutida aberta e livremente por todos.
E, pasme-se nos dias que vão correndo, até foi minimamente aceite desde que, todos saíssem a ganhar. Ou seja, a primeira preocupação foi o bem comum e não a defesa do espaço próprio.

No entanto, do lado do aquariofilia, foi logo mal aceite e nem sequer foi avaliada qualquer tipo de vantagem para os utilizadores. Algo que não me espanta dado também ter abandonado esse fórum saturado das regras, arrogância, falta de isenção e má educação. Mas, claro está, cada um fala da sua própria experiência e é isso que estou a fazer.

Vamos é dedicar-nos aos peixes, que, apesar de não chatearem, por vezes dão algumas dores de cabeça   :HaEbouriffe:  

Saudações,

Fernando

----------


## João Magano

> Devo acrescentar que da parte da Administração e Moderação do aquariofilia.net a ideia não foi muito bem aceite e à partida não me parece que possa ser implementada





> Acho que toda concorrencia é saudável desde que não haja problemas tanto para o produto final como para seus clientes.
> [...]existem várias opiniões formadas e que se verificarmos fórum a fórum, podemos tirar duvidas corriqueiras ou não, mais expecificas ou não, mais técnicas ou não, isso não importa, o que importa é que temos meios para difundir e expandir nosso maravilhoso hobbie (marinho ou doce) para todos





> ... não recebi bem a ideia na equipa de moderação do aquariofilia.net apenas pelo seguinte facto: 
> -Se fechassemos a área dos salgados, um dia mais tarde acabaríamos por fazer o mesmo com a parte das plantas e dos cíclideos (Porque também já há forúns específicos para estes casos e com conteúdos bastante técnicos), e com isto era o fim do aquariofilia.net.
> -Juntar a base de dados do reefforum ao aquariofilia e fechar este fórum também acho impossível porque vocês já conquistaram um espaço enorme dentro do panorama nacional.


No meu comentario anterior, referi que não tinha a certeza se somos pequenos demais para existirem 2 foruns sobre aquariofilia marinha, e continuo com essa incerteza.

Para os membros em geral (talvez excluindo os "ores") não sei se não será mais util a existencia de 2 foruns, pois não só podem obter diferentes pontos de vista e diferentes abordagens as suas questões, como não gostando de um podem optar por outro, ou partipar em ambos simultaneamente, alternar participando mais num e depois mais noutro conforme a sua disposição, etc. etc.
Não havendo alternativas não ha opção, não havendo concorrencia (no bom sentido) será menor a pressão para melhorar e evoluir.

Pelo menos por enquanto, vamos deixar as coisas como estão, procurando isso sim, conviver pacificamente, "competir" mas de um modo salutar, ganhar adeptos pela diferença e qualidade e não pela via de ataques mutuos,  intensificar e incrementar, se possivél, o intercambio e colaboração entre os dois foruns (por exemplo não tendo qualquer pudor em referenciar o forum concorrente, não discriminando membros que se saiba serem assiduos do outro forum, divulgando iniciativas validas e referenciando assuntos/discussões relevantes, colaborando até em iniciativas conjuntas).

É verdade ... os peixes é que não tem culpa disto nem chateiam ninguém   :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Bem Voltando ao assunto e sem querer entrar em grandes polemicas, para quem nao se lembra cheguei a ser suspenso no Aquariofilia, o que na altura não me agradou   . Nao gostei das regras e da postura Ditatorial a roçar a má educaçao de um  dos moderadores, e apartir dai a minha participaçao habitual e continua ficou-se por ai.Diga-se tambem que nao foi 100% correcto com essa pessoa, em abono da verdade


Pois... a história está mais ou menos colorida conforme a conveniência!!!  :Whistle:   :Whistle:  




> Quando o Reefforum surgiu, foi expresso no aquariofilia por algumas pessoas  que menosprezaram um pouco o reefforum no seu inicio, troçando dos seus administradores. Isto é um facto incontornavel e toda a gente que frequentava o aquariofilia na altura deu-se conta disso, e ainda mais em algumas conversas pessoais.


Ninguém menosprezou ninguém, pelo menos no seio da Equipa de Moderação - se alguém falou demais e tomou algumas atitudes menos próprias foram os tão enaltecidos Membros da direcção deste espaço. E fico por aqui, porque as pessoas em causa sabem o que fizeram.




> Dai Diogo, nunca acreditaria numa possivel vontade de existir uma junçao por parte de algumas pessoas no Aquariofilia.E pelo que disseste, essas mesmas pessoas continuam fechadas no seu mundo e  sem demonstrarem sequer abertura para se discutir seja o que for..


Pois... não há vontade, mas o assunto foi discutido (de uma forma saudável). O Ricardo Pinto poderá testemunhar o que acabo de dizer.




> Para mim e sinceramente, ainda bem, Nao concordo com o modelo do aquariofilia em muitos pontos e o excesso de regras está lentamente a matar o forum.


Estamos vivos e de boa saúde e continuamos a somar membros todos os dias a uma média impressionante - não te preocupes que pessoalmente até acho que somos demais!!!




> Nunca esquecer o Julio e o Ricardo que lutaram por construir um Forum sem apoios, e quando praticamente ninguem acreditava nas suas capacidades e no projecto. Eu acreditei e ainda bem e orgulho-me de ter sido um dos primeiros membros


  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  Não sejamos hipócritas!!! O Reefforum existe como é hoje porque felizmente o Juca pode disponibilizar todo um conjunto de ferramentas, softwares e outros, pagos do seu bolso. Se eu, ou qualquer outro Membro da Equipa do Aquariofilia, tivessemos as possibilidades financeiras que o Juca tem, podes ter a certeza que talvez não tivessemos patrocínios e talvez não estivéssemos instalados num servidor na Flórida!!! Sejamos honestos...




> se esses atritos de que te referes é comigo estás muito enganado .


Penso que fica claro que não estava a falar de si, mas se é preciso dizer nomes, aqui vai - Mário Sustelo




> No entanto, do lado do aquariofilia, foi logo mal aceite e nem sequer foi avaliada qualquer tipo de vantagem para os utilizadores. Algo que não me espanta dado também ter abandonado esse fórum saturado das regras, arrogância, falta de isenção e má educação. Mas, claro está, cada um fala da sua própria experiência e é isso que estou a fazer.


Olá Fernando - não sei quem disse que foi mal aceite e que nem sequer foi avaliada, mas ok... como sempre gostamos de falar do que não sabemos! Relembro que fui que levantei a questão, que eu saiba pela primeira vez em público e caso não saibas, sou um dos administrador do aquariofilia.net.

Se abandonaste o Fórum por essas razões, principalmente a falta de isenção, podes voltar, porque ela sempre existiu e continuará a existir. 

Mais uma vez lanço o desafio - por favor comprovem o que dizem porque de facto falar por falar, já começa a chatear. Por isso Fernando fica aqui um desafio directo que espero que respondas, se dizes que falas da tua experiência, fico a aguardar que me indiques o que se passou, para poderes fazer esse comentário em público.


Voltando ao assunto e deixando de lado os comentários menos próprios, tal como o Ricardo já disse torna-se muito complicado de tornar uma situação deste género viável, pois ela desvirtuaria quer um Fórum, quer o outro, com prejuízos para os 2 lados, caso se optasse por uma ou outra solução.

Fica aqui o meu agradecimento a todos aqueles que souberam responder civilizadamente a este tópico e que não precisaram de arranjar falsas questões e moralidades para fazerem uma intervenção de qualidade (exemplifico o que digo com este último post do João)

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Por isso Fernando fica aqui um desafio directo que espero que respondas, se dizes que falas da tua experiência, fico a aguardar que me indiques o que se passou, para poderes fazer esse comentário em público.


Diogo

*Se o Fernando o entender ou não responder, não me diz respeito as razões, nem muito menos interessam em termos de discusão. Caso o Fernando deseje clarificar o seu ponto de vista, agradeço que o faça por MP.*

Não quero, nem acredito ter sido a ideia do tópico que situações "particulares" de discordia de opiniões acerca de Reefforum ou do forum Aquariofilia fossem para ser aqui discutidas.

Penso ainda que, se a decisão colectiva da administração do forum Aquariofilia foi tomada, em nada nos serve continuarmos a confrontar as opiniões entre membros, que temos todos que respeitar independentemente de concordarmos ou não com elas, ou de lhe reconhecermos ou não legitimidade.

Volto a relembrar que podes "Fechar" o Tópico se o entenderes.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> *Se o Fernando o entender ou não responder, não me diz respeito as razões, nem muito menos interessam em termos de discusão. Caso o Fernando deseje clarificar o seu ponto de vista, agradeço que o faça por MP.*


Pois acredito que não te interesse, mas como deves calcular gosto pouco que atirem pedras para o ar! Talvez se a situação fosse ao contrário já gostasses de ver uma explicação em público...




> Não quero, nem acredito ter sido a ideia do tópico que situações "particulares" de discordia de opiniões acerca de Reefforum ou do forum Aquariofilia fossem para ser aqui discutidas.


Se assim fosse não terai colocado post nem teria dito no post anterior:

*Fica aqui o meu agradecimento a todos aqueles que souberam responder civilizadamente a este tópico e que não precisaram de arranjar falsas questões e moralidades para fazerem uma intervenção de qualidade (exemplifico o que digo com este último post do João)*

Penso que me conheces o suficiente para julgares isso por ti.




> Penso ainda que, se a decisão colectiva da administração do forum Aquariofilia foi tomada, em nada nos serve continuarmos a confrontar as opiniões entre membros, que temos todos que respeitar independentemente de concordarmos ou não com elas, ou de lhe reconhecermos ou não legitimidade.


Tens razão mas legitimidade temos que lhe dar - foi tomada democráticamente e não tendo em conta a opinião de apenas uma ou duas pessoas. Eu limitei-me a ser democrático.




> Volto a relembrar que podes "Fechar" o Tópico se o entenderes.


Não vejo necessidade disso, mas se achares conveniente podes fazê-lo. Gostava de poder ver duas respostas ainda - a do Mário e a do Fernando. Se essa for razão para encerrares o tópico - força.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Acho que de facto ainda não estamos preparados para ESSE PASSO. Temos muito que evoluir . Mas de vez em quando não custa nada sonhar!Imagine all the people......
Também "quem corre por gosto não cansa"  e há sempre o "copypaste"  :JmdALEnvers:  

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas,

Diogo admiro e muito como já disse várias vezes a frontalidade das pessoas, só assim pudemos dar resposta a qualquer duvida e/ou situação posta pela mesma. No entanto considero que tudo o que disse foi dito por outros membros que não eu e assim justifico as minhas afirmações, lógicamente que ninguém vai aqui postar a descrição pormenorizada das razões que levaram a deixar de circular no aquariofilia.net, mas que foram muitos foram.
No entanto e essa é uma das qualidades dos seres humanos, se dizes que está melhor terei prazer em espreitar e se assim for, porque não participar, mas aí talvez mais nos doces, plantas e etc....
Seja como for continuo a ter a maior das considerações por ti e todos os que têm a coragem de dizer o que pensam, essa é a liberdade humana, dizer e respeitar.

George, penso que apenas fiz uma intervenção ou no máximo 2 em que lhe chamei a atenção pela insinuação directa feita a um colega, nesse sentido as coisas endireitaram e fui o primeiro a dizer que o George tem muito para ensinar, e como todos muito a aprender, por isso tem participado muito mais e se calhar com muito mais preocupação com a forma como fala, desenvolvendo agora um texto mais isento e concentrado na explicação técnica. Esse é o objectivo do forum e nesse  sentido o George está agora muito mais correcto e não está cá ninguém neste momento para julgar nada do que diz, apenas dizemos algo quando alguém sai da técnica para a discuss ão tipo telenovela, que espero não continue a acontecer.

Mais uma vez repito o objectivo do forum é o desenvolvimento técnico da comunidade.

Quanto aos outros membros penso que expressaram correctamente as suas opiniões demonstrando bem que a variedade é salutar e que a seleção pode ser feita com base na qualidade do espaço A ou B sem que para isso seja necessário que qualquer dos dois feche espaços ou faça junções. É assim em todos os tipos de concorrências. Ninguém pede ao visinho que feche a porta porque a rua tem cafés a mais, e as ruas melhores ao nivel do negócio são as que têm mais cafés.

Seja como for é positivo se todos os membros da comunidade salgada se concentrarem num só forum, mas se todos se sentirem bem no mesmo espaço, por isso porque não existirem opções?

Para finalizar não quero deixar de dizer que estes tópicos só fazem com que se esclareçam duvidas e com que se desenvolva mais ainda, pois mais coisas se definem para os membros.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## George Gouveia

> Boas,
> 
> 
> George, penso que apenas fiz uma intervenção ou no máximo 2 em que lhe chamei a atenção pela insinuação directa feita a um colega, nesse sentido as coisas endireitaram e fui o primeiro a dizer que o George tem muito para ensinar, e como todos muito a aprender, por isso tem participado muito mais e se calhar com muito mais preocupação com a forma como fala, desenvolvendo agora um texto mais isento e concentrado na explicação técnica. Esse é o objectivo do forum e nesse  sentido o George está agora muito mais correcto e não está cá ninguém neste momento para julgar nada do que diz, apenas dizemos algo quando alguém sai da técnica para a discuss ão tipo telenovela, que espero não continue a acontecer.
> 
> Mais uma vez repito o objectivo do forum é o desenvolvimento técnico da comunidade.


Sustelo ,
 o problema é esse mesmo que tu dizes . as insinuações -- reais ou fictícias. eu não os fiz mas as pessoas assim o afirmavam e pensaram .a minha postura continua a ser o mesmo -- dos produtos que eu represento falo abertamente dos outros produtos ou companias não falo .se têm algo para dizer sobre os produtos que represento estou sempre pronto para descutir ,mas só numa base de honestidade e franquesa ,senão nem me dou ao trabalho de responder .
o que eu disse foi para todos reflectirmos se a nossa conduta é correcta -- pois podemos estar errados -- e se para este hobby é bom a nossa atitude .pois todos dependemos dela quer monetáriamente ou / e pscicológicamente .
aquela conversa não devia ter ficado onde ficou pois tambem o consumidor devia reflectir nos seus actos e não pensarmos no momento actual mas tambem futura , se queremos que este hobby cresça como todos querem . tudo o que se relacionar com este hobby deve ser discutido para que cresça . só da discussão vem a luz .não há ninguem iluminado .  :Admirado:  
com o mal dos outros não tiramos proveito .

talvez eu não devia ter mencionado o teu nome mais em cima mas não foi para atacar-te ou outro motivo senão para servir de exemplo .se ofendi-te peço desculpa .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
devemos ser Homem suficiente de ouvir uma critica mesmo quando não é dirigida a nós e reflectir ,só assim podemos crescer e ser maduros . as crianças é que ficam abanadas e zangadas se dizemos coisas que eles não gostam de ouvir .

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Diogo.

Não sei se esta questão não foi já feita, mas este mesmo topico tb foi aberto no aquariofilia.net?

Por acaso tb gostaria de saber a opinião das pessoas que frequentam o forum.

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Victor,




> Não sei se esta questão não foi já feita, mas este mesmo topico tb foi aberto no aquariofilia.net?


Não foi, nem vai ser porque o assunto está encerrado! Lá sou Administrador e por isso resolvi colocar apenas na nossa área privada. De qualquer forma não me parece que lá tivessemos opiniões diferentes... afinal somos os mesmos!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Gostaria que opinassem sobre este assunto, garantindo porém que não falei (..) com o João Branquinho e restantes administradores do aquariofilia.net.





> Não foi, nem vai ser porque o assunto está encerrado! Lá sou Administrador e por isso resolvi colocar apenas na nossa área privada.


Pode-se então deduzir que o resto dos administradores do aquariofilia não apreciou a ideia e é contra?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,




> Pode-se então deduzir que o resto dos administradores do aquariofilia não apreciou a ideia e é contra?


Exactamente. Não só os administradores como a maioria da equipa de moderação. Vários foram os pontos discutidos e as hipóteses levantadas, mas de facto não me parece viável avançar com qualquer tipo de colaboração. Isto porque os as BD´s não são compatíveis e não faz sentido desvirtuar o fórum fazendo um encaminhamento da zona dos salgados para aqui - que seria a única hipótese!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------

